# Interference



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

I just mounted a Lowrance LCX 20c next to my Garmin 498c...Thought using both at same time would save these old eyes a bit of strain.When I turn on the 498 for the gps,and the 20c for the sonar,20c has interference from the 498.:help: Thanks.Gary


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

I should have asked if someone knows whats causing the interference,and how to cure it???


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Mounted too close to each other? RF problems might be it.


----------

